# Αμέσως άμεσα στο Θέατρο των Βράχων



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Το ζεύγος *αμέσως – άμεσα* είναι από τα κορυφαία στα λαθολόγια κάποιων ή στις όμορφες διακρίσεις που όμορφα καίγονται, κατά την προσέγγιση Σαραντάκου.

Εγώ τη διατηρώ τη διαφορά και εξακολουθώ να ξινίζω τα μούτρα μου όταν την «καίνε». Την επαναλαμβάνω αν και το θεωρώ περιττό: _αμέσως_ = χωρίς χρονοτριβή και _άμεσα_ = δίχως τη μεσολάβηση κάποιου. Το γνωστό πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλοί πια λένε _άμεσα_ και εννοούν ευθύς αμέσως, εδώ και τώρα. (Κανείς δεν λέει *_ευθύς άμεσα_, ευτυχώς. Και κανείς δεν λέει *_ευτυχά_, ευτυχώς.) Μπορείτε πάντως να φανταστείτε πόσο διασκέδασα όταν είδα μια λόγια αντίστροφη χρήση:

Πόση αντοχή απαιτείται από τους ηθοποιούς που εισπράττουν *αμέσως* το γιουχάισμα, ενώ μπορεί την αποκλειστική ευθύνη να έχει η σκηνοθεσία;
Εννοεί «άμεσα» και το διορθώνει αμέσως μετά:
Και πόσο είναι το ψυχικό κόστος; «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» απευθύνθηκαν σε συντελεστές της παράστασης «*άμεσα* θιγόμενους» και σε καλλιτέχνες, θεατές της πρεμιέρας.

Και όπως θα καταλάβετε αμέσως, το νήμα το άνοιξα σε σχέση με το γιουχάρισμα που έπεσε στην Επίδαυρο. [Βάλτε, καλοί μου λεξικογράφοι, και το «γιουχάρισμα» στα λεξικά. Όταν λέμε πιο συχνά _γιουχάρουν_ παρά _γιουχαΐζουν_, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να λέμε και _γιουχάρισμα_;]

Πλούσιο υλικό στις σελίδες της Ελευθεροτυπίας και των Νέων (αυτές διάβασα, αυτές μεταφέρω):
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=18515720
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=33418376
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=4&artid=82038
Στα Νέα φιλοξενούνται και απόψεις του κοινού. Όλα τα λεφτά…

Τη Μήδεια του Anatoly Vasiliev (εντάξει, Έλενα;) θα μπορούμε να την παρακολουθήσουμε στο Θέατρο των Βράχων στις 29 και 30 Αυγούστου. Και είμαι πια τόσο περίεργος που μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να πάω. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι κάποιοι θα πάνε για το γιούχα και, είτε συμφωνείτε είτε όχι, η άποψή μου είναι ότι, αν υπάρχει έστω και ένας θεατής που θέλει να παρακολουθήσει ανενόχλητος την παράσταση μέχρι το τέλος, σέβεσαι το δικό του δικαίωμα. Γιατί αν δεχτούμε το γιουχάισμα στο κοίλο της Επιδαύρου, θα δεχτούμε και τις αποκαθηλώσεις έργων από τις εκθέσεις και το κάψιμο των βιβλίων που δεν μας αρέσουν. Να αποδοκιμάσεις στο τέλος, όσο θες. Στη διάρκεια μιας παράστασης το γιουχάισμα ισοδυναμεί με απόπειρα σταματήματος της παράστασης. Δηλαδή, αντί να σηκωθείς να φύγεις εσύ, θέλεις να διώξεις τον άλλο. Αυτό είναι φασισμός του χειρίστου είδους και λυπάμαι που κάποιοι επώνυμοι* υποστήριξαν αυτό το «δημοκρατικό» δικαίωμα. Διότι έτσι ο κάθε αγράμματος και ο κάθε άσχετος θα έχει το δικαίωμα να σταματά όποια παράσταση δεν του αρέσει.

* Διόρθωση: Το δικαίωμα αυτό (+καθήκον) το υποστήριξε ίσως μόνο ο κύριος Γεωργουσόπουλος:
«Α! όλα κι όλα. Κάθε καλλιτέχνης έχει δικαίωμα αναφαίρετο να εκφράζεται ελεύθερα, αβίαστα. Το ίδιο δικαίωμα, και θα έλεγα καθήκον, έχει και το κοινό του. Να εκδηλώνει αβίαστα και ελεύθερα τη γνώμη του με κάθε μέσο και ιδιαίτερα όταν ο καλλιτέχνης χρηματοδοτείται από το δημόσιο ταμείο».
Αλλά ο κύριος Γεωργουσόπουλος έχει τη δική του γνωστή και κατανοητή κόντρα με τον κύριο Λούκο, οπότε ίσως να του ξέφυγε.

................................................................
Για τα _απλά_ και _απλώς_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6449-απλά-απλώς-και-άλλα-επιρρηματικά-ζεύγη


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Φρίκηηηηηη.

Έχει γίνει πολλές φορές αυτή η ιστορία στην Επίδαυρο για διάφορους λόγους κάθε φορά, είτε επειδή δε μας αρέσουν τα δρώμενα, είτε επειδή αργήσαμε να ξυπνήσουμε από τη μεσημεριανή μας σιέστα και μείναμε απ' έξω και τώρα θέλουμε να μπούμε με τον τσαμπουκά, είτε δεν ξέρω κι εγώ γιατί. 

Καλή ή κακή (ή ακόμα και αίσχος) η παράσταση, τα γιουχαίσματα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Είναι μάλλον αποκαλυπτικό το γεγονός ότι το κοινό γιουχάρει αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνει ή αυτό που το _ξενίζει_, το αλλότριο. 

Όταν κάθε χρόνο π.χ. παίρνουν τον Αριστοφάνη και τον κάνουν κατινέ επιθεώρηση τρίτου κόσμου, εκεί στην καλύτερη γελάμε, στη χειρότερη δε λέμε τίποτα. Όταν δίνουν το Ηρώδειο και την Επίδαυρο στον κάθε άσχετο για να παρουσιάσει τη δική του εκδοχή της Αντιγόνης α λα Μαρία η Άσχημη, δεν μας πειράζει. Τώρα, αν έρθει ένας ξένος σκηνοθέτης και κάνει τα εννοιακά/εκκεντρικά/ αβάν-γκάρντ του, τα περίεργά του, ορμάμε να τον λυντσάρουμε. 

Λυπάμαι ιδιαίτερα τους δύσμοιρους τους ηθοποιούς...

Κρίμα...

Υ.Γ. Κάποτε κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το κοινό πήγε μια φορά να γιουχάρει ή να νουθετήσει τον Ευριπίδη κι αυτός τους απάντησε "εγώ, δεν γράφω τα έργα μου για να μάθω από εσάς, αλλά για να μάθετε εσείς από εμένα." Δεν ξέρω που το έχω διαβάσει, δεν μπορώ να βρω την πηγή. Αν ξέρει κανείς, θα με υποχρέωνε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Κάποτε κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το κοινό πήγε μια φορά να γιουχάρει ή να νουθετήσει τον Ευριπίδη κι αυτός τους απάντησε "εγώ, δεν γράφω τα έργα μου για να μάθω από εσάς, αλλά για να μάθετε εσείς από εμένα."


Μου θύμισε κάποιο σύγχρονο καλλιτέχνη που έλεγε στο κοινό του "αν μπορούσατε να καταλάβετε όλα όσα λέω, θα ήσασταν εσείς πάνω στη σκηνή κι εγώ κάτω".

Το μπερδευτικό (βάλτε το κι αυτό, λεξικογράφοι) με τα άμεσα και αμέσως είναι ότι στην αγγλική και τα δύο λέγονται immediately. Αν είσαι και γλωσσομαθής συντάκτης, πώς να μην μπερδευτείς ο άμοιρος;


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

Μια και πιάσαμε στο άλλο νήμα τη συζήτηση για _*την* ψήφο_ και _*τον* ψήφο_, και είδαμε ότι το αρσενικό είναι ένα «λάθος» που δέχονται ή τουλάχιστον καταγράφουν τα λεξικά εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες, είπα να δω τι γίνεται και με το *άμεσα*. Ο ρεαλιστής λεξικογράφος θα πρέπει να έχει αντιληφθεί ότι η χρήση τού _άμεσα_ με τη σημασία τού «αμέσως, εδώ και τώρα» έχει περάσει αμετάκλητα στη γλώσσα και δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα τις φράσεις «εφαρμοστούν άμεσα» (4.640 πέτσινες γκουγκλιές) και «εφαρμοστούν αμέσως» (1820 από τις ίδιες). Για το «εδώ και τώρα» θα έλεγα το δεύτερο ενώ το πρώτο θα το άφηνα για το «directly implemented», π.χ. το «μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν άμεσα από τα κράτη µέλη» ελπίζω να σημαίνει «από τα ίδια τα κράτη μέλη», αλλιώς, να, ανοίγουμε την πόρτα για παρεξηγήσεις. Όμως, αμέσως αμέσως, βλέπω σε τίτλο της Καθημερινής: «Θα εφαρμοστούν άμεσα από το τρέχον οικονομικό έτος». Τι σημαίνει αυτό το _άμεσα_; Χωρίς καθυστέρηση, βέβαια. Το ξέρουν τα λεξικά μας, τα μονόγλωσσα και τα δίγλωσσα; Για να μην πολυλογώ: ούτε ένα! Δεν το αναφέρουν ούτε σαν λάθος. Το ΛΝΕΓ και το Σχολικό εξορίζουν τη δεύτερη σημασία σε σχόλιο μέσα σε πλαίσιο (κάτι είναι κι αυτό). Και αν κάποιος ξένος διαβάζει ελληνικό ίντερνετ ή εφημερίδα, από τα ελληνοαγγλικά και τα ελληνογαλλικά λεξικά ας μην περιμένει να μάθει ότι το _άμεσα_ σημαίνει, πρώτα και κύρια, «αμέσως» — καλώς ή κακώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2011)

Τυχεροί εδώ οι γερμανόφωνοι:  *άμεσα=direkt* δίνει το ονλάιν Pons (που βέβαια, δεν είναι «δικό μας» λεξικό...), *αμέσως=sofort*.


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2011)

Δεν το έχω μπροστά μου, αλλά στις Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες της Ιορδανίδου αναγνωρίζεται ότι το "άμεσα" έχει δυο σημασίες. Κάτι είχα γράψει:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/iordanidou1/

Σύμφωνα με τα λαθολόγια, η χρήση του «άμεσα» αντί του «αμέσως» είναι εσφαλμένη, διότι το άμεσα είναι το αντίθετο του έμμεσα και σημαίνει «απευθείας, χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση κανενός», ενώ το αμέσως σημαίνει «χωρίς καθυστέρηση, τώρα» (αντιγράφω από το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά και σε άλλα λαθολόγια το πνεύμα είναι το ίδιο). Αυτή είναι η χιλιοτραγουδισμένη διάκριση, η οποία, αν κάνετε τον κόπο να κοιτάξετε σώματα κειμένων θα δείτε ότι δεν ισχύει πια και ότι το άμεσα έχει «καταπατήσει» ένα κομμάτι από το χωράφι του αμέσως. Αντίθετα, η Ιορδανίδου καταφέρνει και την πραγματικότητα να αναγνωρίσει και τη διάκριση να κρατήσει, αλλά μετατοπισμένη. Λέει, και πολύ σωστά, ότι το άμεσα δεν σημαίνει μόνο «όχι έμμεσα, με άμεσο τρόπο» αλλά και «στο άμεσο μέλλον», π.χ. ο παιδικός σταθμός πρέπει να λειτουργήσει άμεσα, ενώ το αμέσως σημαίνει «πολύ γρήγορα, την επόμενη στιγμή», π.χ. Αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα, θα εκδοθεί το πόρισμα της επιτροπής. Έτσι μετατοπισμένη, η διάκριση κρατάει ακόμα γερά, διότι καμιά μαμά δεν διανοήθηκε να φωνάξει το βλαστάρι της «Γιαννάκη, έλα άμεσα να φας!»


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τυχεροί εδώ οι γερμανόφωνοι:  *άμεσα=direkt* δίνει το ονλάιν Pons, *αμέσως=sofort*.


 
Μα εγώ θέλω να δω δίγλωσσο λεξικό που θα γράφει:
*άμεσα* *1* directly. *2* (erron.) immediately, at once.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

sarant said:


> ότι το άμεσα δεν σημαίνει μόνο «όχι έμμεσα, με άμεσο τρόπο» αλλά και «στο άμεσο μέλλον», π.χ. ο παιδικός σταθμός πρέπει να λειτουργήσει άμεσα, ενώ το αμέσως σημαίνει «πολύ γρήγορα, την επόμενη στιγμή», π.χ. Αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα, θα εκδοθεί το πόρισμα της επιτροπής. Έτσι μετατοπισμένη, η διάκριση κρατάει ακόμα γερά, διότι καμιά μαμά δεν διανοήθηκε να φωνάξει το βλαστάρι της «Γιαννάκη, έλα άμεσα να φας!»



Κακώς δεν το ανέφερα, αλλά βγήκε σε καλό μας, γιατί μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που τα είπες. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι ζήτημα σημασίας το πόσα _αμέσως_ έχουν γίνει _άμεσα_ όσο ζήτημα συμφράσεων. Αλλά είναι μόνο εντύπωση και δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω τώρα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν το ντιλ με τον πρίγκιπα Σουλτάν θα προχωρήσει, αλλά ο Τσάκας, ο εκπρόσωπός του, είναι από τους λίγους που θα μπορούσαν να ισχυριστούν ότι έκαναν τη διάκριση άμεσα-αμέσως σε προφορικό λόγο, αν και υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο απλώς να τα χρησιμοποιεί ως συνώνυμα:

-- Γιατί η πλευρά σας απαντά συνήθως με καθυστέρηση, ενώ αυτή του Γιάννη Βαρδινογιάννη απαντά πάντα μέσα στην ίδια μέρα;
"Εδώ πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ορισμένα πράγματα, Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση έχουμε πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε με τη Σαουδική Αραβία και μετά να πάρουμε την απάντηση. Ο κ Βαρδινογιάννης αποφασίζει μόνος του και απαντά άμεσα. Αλλά και πάλι, αυτό είναι σχετικό. Δεν απαντάει και αμέσως. Μην τρελαθούμε, κιόλας. Αν δείτε τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις, σήμερα Δευτέρα εμείς έχουμε στείλει ένα προσύμφωνο. Να δούμε πότε θα πάρουμε την απάντηση. Αν αύριο γίνει αποδεκτό και όλα πάνε καλά, τότε την Τετάρτη θα οριστεί η μέρα υπογραφής".


Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=108694#ixzz1bnQJY98q


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 25, 2011)

Τσάκα θεέ!!! :) Τελικά, αποδεικνύεται κατά πολύ ανώτερος των (μηδενικών) προσδοκιών μας, ακόμη και σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο. Ίσως να αποτελεί και μια καλή απόδειξη για το ότι ποτέ δεν πρέπει να κρίνουμε τους ανθρώπους με βάση την εξωτερική εμφάνισή τους και μόνο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Τσάκα θεέ!!! :)


 Διαβλέπω μια ΠΑΕ που ποθεί να παρθεί...


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2011)

Themis said:


> Διαβλέπω μια ΠΑΕ που ποθεί να παρθεί...


 
Ε, βαρεθήκαμε να μας εκπορθούν οι άλλοι (οι ακατανόμαστοι, ντε) και είπαμε να εκπορνευτούμε παρθούμε αυτοβούλως.
Ξεπήραμε για τα καλά, μπας και πάρουμε πάνω μας.


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2011)

*Άμεσα, και με τη βούλα της Προεδρίας !*

*Ανακοίνωση Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας μετά τη συνάντηση του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας με τον Πρωθυπουργό και τον Αρχηγό της Αξιωματικής Αντιπολίτευσης
*

Υπό την προεδρία του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας κ. Κάρολου Παπούλια συναντήθηκαν σήμερα ο Πρωθυπουργός κ. Γιώργος Α. Παπανδρέου και ο Αρχηγός της Αξιωματικής Αντιπολίτευσης κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς. 

Στη συνάντηση συμφωνήθηκε να συγκροτηθεί μια νέα κυβέρνηση με στόχο να οδηγήσει τη χώρα *άμεσα *σε εκλογές μετά την υλοποίηση των αποφάσεων του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου της 26ης Οκτωβρίου. Για τον προσδιορισμό των υποχρεώσεων που απορρέουν για την υλοποίηση των αποφάσεων της 26ης Οκτωβρίου και το χρονικό πλαίσιο που απαιτείται, θα γίνει *άμεσα *συνάντηση εκπροσώπων των δύο πλευρών. 

Ο Πρωθυπουργός κ. Γιώργος Α. Παπανδρέου έχει ήδη δηλώσει ότι δεν θα ηγηθεί της νέας κυβέρνησης. Αύριο θα υπάρξει νέα επικοινωνία του Πρωθυπουργού και του Αρχηγού της Αξιωματικής Αντιπολίτευσης για το πρόσωπο του νέου Πρωθυπουργού και της νέας κυβέρνησης. 

Αύριο ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας θα συγκαλέσει σύσκεψη των αρχηγών των πολιτικών κομμάτων.
​Προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας 06/11/2011


Αφήστε που οι περισσότεροι (μεταξύ των οποίων κορυφαία στελέχη κομμάτων) δεν ξέρουν ποιος είναι ο Λουκάς Παπαδήμος και τον λένε Παπαδήμα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Τι μικρόβιο κι αυτό! Την ίδια παρατήρηση έκανα κι εγώ χτες, τόσο που σκέφτηκα να το καταθέσω σαν ληξιαρχική πράξη του θανάτου της διαφοράς. Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι παραπήγαινε σαν μορφή επικέντρωσης σε λάθος πράγματα. Είναι ωστόσο παρήγορο ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι από μένα, αφού έτσι ελπίζω ότι υπάρχουν περιθώρια να χειροτερέψω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Όταν είδα τον τίτλο του χτεσινού άρθρου του Μπουκάλα (_Αμέσως ή άμεσα;_), σκέφτηκα ότι, δεν μπορεί, θα βγει κάποιο σχόλιο. Βγήκε, αλλά πρόλαβε και το έγραψε ο Σαραντάκος. 

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/amesamesws-2/#more-9108


----------

